# looking into a 2003 JCW



## vc4 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the opportunity to purchase a 2003 mini JCW manual, low mileage ~48,000kfor about $5000 I don't really need the car, but looks to be a good buy...

I'm not sure it is a JCW; how can I tell for sure?

As far as I can tell, it has aftermarket rims, supercharger doesn't look original(top cover doesn't have the air opening or logo), cold air intake ( not sure what brand, ATA?) M50 coil, strut bar, 

Since I'm not familiar with this car, can you please let me know what should I look for?


----------



## FlyingArt (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi vc4,

I´m also new in the MINI Scene. But I have a 1st Gen Cooper S with small JCW-Kit. Means 200PS
The Kit was as an additonal Order and includes, Exhaust, Supercharger, Software.
Exhaust with two bowls (right/left) beginning from Downpipe with first muffler
The supercharger is the same as in Serie, but the pully is smaller 56mm diameter
Software? Mine runs up to 7000U/min
Any photos?
regards nik


----------

